# Vintage JBL 441 w/ Hafler 500 VS Event 20/20 bas what would you keep?



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

So I have a dilemma.... I just got a very nice pair of Event 20/20 bas powered monitor speakers. I rather like the size and power of these guys. 

But I have a awesome pair of JBL4411 big boys with a Hafler 500 powering them.

Now both sound great, the JBL sound bigger/louder, but for what I use them for, let's not use that as a comparison.

Should I try to sell the Events or the JBL's? 

The Events I'm pretty sure I could sell for 4-500$, but the JBL's are more valuable, but harder to sell because of the size and weight.

hummmmmm... I only want to keep one pair....

What would you do?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

keep both...


----------



## jmaysen (Mar 10, 2008)

no room.....


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

jmaysen said:


> no room.....


No Room?....you're shitting me right?...LOL


----------

